# Repititouch replay speed



## Zdog (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey all

Can someone help me out and tell me what they find to be the best reply speed for flex using Repititouch?

I'm currently using a galaxy s6

Thanks


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Zdog said:


> Hey all
> 
> Can someone help me out and tell me what they find to be the best reply speed for flex using Repititouch?
> 
> ...


I usually have mine set to 75/80 and get almost every block I want.

i'm also using it on a pos $200 Android.


----------



## Zdog (Aug 23, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I usually have mine set to 75/80 and get almost every block I want.
> 
> i'm also using it on a pos $200 Android.


Interesting thanks for that info someone told me to set replay to 15.17 never thought of going that high of 75 to 80. Do you get a error of "unknown error:7 error buffer full" at times?

I assume the phone can't keep up?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Zdog said:


> Interesting thanks for that info someone told me to set replay to 15.17 never thought of going that high of 75 to 80. Do you get a error of "unknown error:7 error buffer full" at times?
> 
> I assume the phone can't keep up?


I started out at 15, but I noticed it was missing blocks the first time I saw them pop up, and it would grab them the 2nd or 3rd time if they happened to get dropped again.

sometimes, the speed is too fast and it won't actually be refreshing, so I have to adjust it.

never get an error code, and I only use the phone on WiFi


----------



## I HATE UBER (Jan 11, 2016)

I Flex in the Carolinas and my market is very saturated. It is becoming very impossible to manually catch blocks here.I appreciate it if you walk me through and help me download Repititouch.


----------



## I HATE UBER (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay ,Thank you for your advice!


----------

